# I Made The Deal Today On The "loft" Over The Phone, Did I Do Okay??



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I ended up making an offer on a brand new Outback 27L yesterday and they turned it down. Today the salesman came back with a counter offer of $20,000 which is $1000 more than my initial offer. By the time the day was over they accepted $19,000 on a brand new, loaded, Outback Loft Toy Hauler. I did enough research and have seen enough pricing that I think I did okay. What do you think? The camper had a orig. retail of like $35k....what an economy we are living in!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You pretty much bought it at dealer cost. They were lucky to make anything at all. If they didnt buy it for cash to begin with, they were paying at least a few hundred a month to pay for the floor financing. If it set there for a year, they paid around 2000 for that. I wouldnt doubt they lost some on it just to move it.

Yeah we are not in good times. Its a buyers market.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the awesome deal! I think you got a smoke'n deal for sure.

When do you get it?

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You paid what the trailer cost them, provided they didnt have it sitting there for a while. If that was the case you stole it then. I got mine for $20k delivered, but they had mine on the lot for a couple months. They actually lost money on mine.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new OB! I know that a dealer near Abilene would make a similar deal on a Loft model. Said that he cannot get rid of it. Sounds like awesome deals can be had on those models!

-CC


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Congrats on the new OB! I know that a dealer near Abilene would make a similar deal on a Loft model. Said that he cannot get rid of it. Sounds like awesome deals can be had on those models!
> 
> -CC


 Oh the salesman told me yesterday that the wholesale was like $22,500 on the camper and then he went out of his way trying to impress upon me how great of a deal that I got. Another Camping World Dealer called me today about the same offer that I made on the one in NY and when I told him about the deal that I made there he said, "that's good because we're not willing to sell ours for that money"....Glad I was able to buy mine in my own state!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

You got the Outback you wanted at a price you felt really good about. So I say it was a pretty good deal. Congratulations! Now the payments begin!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Wadda deal! Smile all the way to your bank to look at the money left over. Congrats on great negotiation.

Also, take the time to do a good PDI. I printed out a good PDI from this site, sent a copy to Holman (suburban Cincinnati) and said that "since I'm a first-time owner, I really need your help.. [grovel, grovel]..." My brother-in-law went with me for PDI and delivery. He's a trailer nut --- has an Award for ~5 years, last trip was 9 months and 27,000 miles around the USA, etc. I didn't tell Holman of his knowledge. Holman spent ~ 4 hours on the PDI showing me how to do this and that. Budget the time--unless you're very experienced, you will do well to take all the time you can squeeze out of the dealer for full PDI coverage. This site is a great resource for what to look for. Good luck and happy pulling!


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuc71 said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........
[/quote]

Depending on the temperature outside will decide if we sleep up there. We are in Florida and don't even pop the loft in the summer. It just gets too hot. However, The make shift couch cushions up there are not too bad to sleep on. Wait til you expereince the crawl to unlatch and latch the back corners. Very poor design. Other than the non existant loft a/c and the rear latches, the unit is awsome.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuc71 said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........
[/quote]
Yeah, that's what I hear about the only gripe that most owners have is the fact that you have to clawl back there to button down the hatch. It doesn't get that hot usually up here where we are. My wife was wondering how well you could get heat to go up there but I figure it rises so probably not a problem when we go fall camper...which is our very favorite time by the way!

I also hear to be prepared to have people stopping by your campsite and asking alot of questions and wanting to check out the loft camper, have you had that happen?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........
[/quote]
Yeah, that's what I hear about the only gripe that most owners have is the fact that you have to clawl back there to button down the hatch. It doesn't get that hot usually up here where we are. My wife was wondering how well you could get heat to go up there but I figure it rises so probably not a problem when we go fall camper...which is our very favorite time by the way!

I also hear to be prepared to have people stopping by your campsite and asking alot of questions and wanting to check out the loft camper, have you had that happen?
[/quote]
I have a few tips for you on the loft since I have been out on over 50 trips with it, and have had much experience with the top. Yes you will have people stopping by and asking and yes it is very comfortable to sleep up there, the mattress/couch is actually very comfortable over the pad in the garage area. The heat does go right up there, hence the reason I have put a door on the top of the stairs. Once you go out one cool weekend you will see what I mean. (Even if the loft is closed you feel the cool air falling from there) I have not found any need for the a/c to be up there, although I did vent it up there (the duct for the garage vent is right behind the up/down switch) I spend a lot of time out on the beach so I need to close the windows because it is actually too cool at times.

The back latches can be left unlatched if you have it pulled down all the way and that helps a great deal.

Any questions you have feel free to ask, I have done quite a few mods to mine, including enough solar and batteries to be able to run the a/c or even electric heat.

Brent


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........

[/quote]
If you're buying the one from Bath, it is in rather rough shape. Carpet on the stairs will need replacing (gum and holes), scratched floor in the loft, some trim will need replacing, but the cabinets are in good shape as are the cushions. It's had a lot of traffic. The dealer will make all repairs?


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mary said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........

[/quote]
If you're buying the one from Bath, it is in rather rough shape. Carpet on the stairs will need replacing (gum and holes), scratched floor in the loft, some trim will need replacing, but the cabinets are in good shape as are the cushions. It's had a lot of traffic. The dealer will make all repairs?
[/quote]

We mostly camp at Fort Wilderness at Disney world since it's a great campground and is only about an hour and 1/2 from our house. It can be pricey for a site, but it's a great place. When we bought it I told my wife to be prepared to have people stop and look. The last trip was the worst. Granted we met a lot of nice people asking about the unit, but we really wanted to relax on the last trip and litterally someone stopped by all the time. Groups would even gather in front of our site. The last person stopped on our last day and I was out and about with my daughter. The man approached my wife and stated he wanted a tour inside. She finally had to put her foot down and in a nice way say sorry but I can't. The man actually got upset with her and left. It sometimes gets rediculious when you just want the peace and quiet of camping. As we all know, sometimes some people are just down right rude. Also be careful sleeping upstairs due to the fact there are no privacy flaps on the windows up there. I was changing one night at close to midninght and low and behold, there was a couple standing behind our camper commenting on the loft....go figure at 11pm..lol


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

outback loft said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........
[/quote]
Yeah, that's what I hear about the only gripe that most owners have is the fact that you have to clawl back there to button down the hatch. It doesn't get that hot usually up here where we are. My wife was wondering how well you could get heat to go up there but I figure it rises so probably not a problem when we go fall camper...which is our very favorite time by the way!

I also hear to be prepared to have people stopping by your campsite and asking alot of questions and wanting to check out the loft camper, have you had that happen?
[/quote]
I have a few tips for you on the loft since I have been out on over 50 trips with it, and have had much experience with the top. Yes you will have people stopping by and asking and yes it is very comfortable to sleep up there, the mattress/couch is actually very comfortable over the pad in the garage area. The heat does go right up there, hence the reason I have put a door on the top of the stairs. Once you go out one cool weekend you will see what I mean. (Even if the loft is closed you feel the cool air falling from there) I have not found any need for the a/c to be up there, although I did vent it up there (the duct for the garage vent is right behind the up/down switch) I spend a lot of time out on the beach so I need to close the windows because it is actually too cool at times.

The back latches can be left unlatched if you have it pulled down all the way and that helps a great deal.

Any questions you have feel free to ask, I have done quite a few mods to mine, including enough solar and batteries to be able to run the a/c or even electric heat.

Brent
[/quote]

Brent,
Have you ever thought of mounting (4) latches on th outside of the camper and being able to lock them and unlock them with the awning wand? I am seriously looking into it if I can find the right latch.

Dave


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........
[/quote]
Yeah, that's what I hear about the only gripe that most owners have is the fact that you have to clawl back there to button down the hatch. It doesn't get that hot usually up here where we are. My wife was wondering how well you could get heat to go up there but I figure it rises so probably not a problem when we go fall camper...which is our very favorite time by the way!

I also hear to be prepared to have people stopping by your campsite and asking alot of questions and wanting to check out the loft camper, have you had that happen?
[/quote]
I have a few tips for you on the loft since I have been out on over 50 trips with it, and have had much experience with the top. Yes you will have people stopping by and asking and yes it is very comfortable to sleep up there, the mattress/couch is actually very comfortable over the pad in the garage area. The heat does go right up there, hence the reason I have put a door on the top of the stairs. Once you go out one cool weekend you will see what I mean. (Even if the loft is closed you feel the cool air falling from there) I have not found any need for the a/c to be up there, although I did vent it up there (the duct for the garage vent is right behind the up/down switch) I spend a lot of time out on the beach so I need to close the windows because it is actually too cool at times.

The back latches can be left unlatched if you have it pulled down all the way and that helps a great deal.

Any questions you have feel free to ask, I have done quite a few mods to mine, including enough solar and batteries to be able to run the a/c or even electric heat.

Brent
[/quote]

Brent,
Have you ever thought of mounting (4) latches on th outside of the camper and being able to lock them and unlock them with the awning wand? I am seriously looking into it if I can find the right latch.

Dave
[/quote]

Dave, I have considered that, but was looking into something like what would be on a cargo trailer door. I have not yet gotten too irritated about climbing up there to lock the latches. I try to do it early in the morning or late at night when it is cooler out, and I dont have to answer questions about how it works.

Brent


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Mary said:


> Congrats... We bought our loft a yeargo this week and paid 20K out the door. That was also a smoking deal especially for last November when prices were just starting to go down. Let me know what you think about it after your first trip. Not many of here own a loft and I would love to hear the up's and down you think of the unit. We got extremeley lucky when we bought ours. The dealer had 2 lofts on the lot at the time. One was set up for every person to truck thorough and look at it and one was still wrapped in bubble wrap in the back. I talked the mananger into giving me the untouche and unmolested one in the back hence, no dirty carpet, scrathced floors and worn canvas. Congrats again


I am affraid to say it but I think I am getting the "molested" version, the salesman mentioned being at RV shows with the unit and hanging out in the loft and how cool it was.

Do you sleep up in your loft? I was thinking that I could maybe just put a comfortable mattress up there, unzip the plastic and sleep like a baby with the breeze blowing through........

[/quote]
If you're buying the one from Bath, it is in rather rough shape. Carpet on the stairs will need replacing (gum and holes), scratched floor in the loft, some trim will need replacing, but the cabinets are in good shape as are the cushions. It's had a lot of traffic. The dealer will make all repairs?
[/quote]
Mary I guess you were right! Everything that you told me about that unit was absolutely true. The BS Sales Manager told me that eveything was great and fine and super duper with the unit and after a long 5 hour drive down there....that was FAR from the truth. Now they have a real laundry list of things to replace and repair, they will have to pay to bring it to me and they are not having to throw in a bunch a nice freebies just to make this deal happen. Why do these guys always have to lie and be dishonest when in the long run it ends up costing them money and just pissing people off?

We loved the camper, just not the things that were wrong with this one, hopefully we'll get it straightened out.


----------

